# Swedish Guitar Makers



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Other than Hagstrom, what's coming out of this Scandinavian hotbed?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is one I found.

Woodo Guitars


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Gustavsson is in Sweden. Beautiful guitars :
http://www.jgguitars.com
​


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, not Sweden but Finland....from beautiful to bizarre..Amfisound Guitars


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Those first few are nice


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Other than Hagstrom, what's coming out of this Scandinavian hotbed?


You called it a "hotbed", but could only think of one?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Other than Hagstrom, what's coming out of this Scandinavian hotbed?


Hagstrom comes out of China.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Hagstrom comes out of China


Not completely true - The Northern Series are according to Hagstrom's website "(with the complete production in Europe)"

Although the rest of their lines are Chinese. However don't knock them. Fit and finish is beautiful.
I played one of these today









Not for the fat neck crowd, but I like a slim neck. Nice rich tone, a little laid back on the highs. If I had $800.00 I'd buy.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

Early Goya's.


----------



## mindwave (Dec 30, 2019)

Here you can find best guitar makers. Hope you can find the best options. Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Relish guitars, since this has been bumped...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> Relish guitars, since this has been bumped...


Those are Swiss, not Swedish.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

troyhead said:


> Those are Swiss, not Swedish.


Damn it!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wasn't the Sigma line, under Martin, made in Sweden?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Wasn't the Sigma line, under Martin, made in Sweden?


The ones I sold in the early 80s were all MIJ.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

But they were claimed as MIS, right? Or was that restricted to a short historical period?


----------

